# T-shirt relabeling question from a newbie



## elly960 (Mar 1, 2007)

Hello!
I'm so new at this. I'm very glad that I ran into this forum.
I'm trying to start a "small" T-shirt business. I have the shirts and now I want to relabel them. 

I think I want to get printed labels on a soft fabric that has both my company logo and care instructions on it (either folded or not). I think woven labels might be too costly and thick. Can you please recommend a good company for printed lables?

I think I'm going to cut the existing labels off and just sew on top of the stumps. Is there a company that does both printing of the labels, taking off existing labels and sew on the new labels? That would be ideal.

What else do I need to think about when relabeling shirts? 

I would appreciate all and any feedbacks you pros can give me. 
Thank you in advance!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> I think I want to get printed labels on a soft fabric that has both my company logo and care instructions on it (either folded or not). I think woven labels might be too costly and thick. Can you please recommend a good company for printed lables?


You can get inexpensive and soft woven labels at clothinglabels4u.com. I think they also do relabeling.

WestCoastLabel.com has printed labels.



> I think I'm going to cut the existing labels off and just sew on top of the stumps. Is there a company that does both printing of the labels, taking off existing labels and sew on the new labels? That would be ideal.


I think clothinglabels4u.com does that. However, you can get relabeling done in a variety of places. A local seamstress, a local screen printer or embroiderer, some blank t-shirt wholesalers like tscapparel.com offer relabeling.




> What else do I need to think about when relabeling shirts?


If you search the forums for relabeling (or labels), you'll find lots more tips and advice


----------

